#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  من وراء اغتيال*بينظير بوتو؟

## رويتر

من قتل بينظير بوتو؟.. يبدو أن هذا السؤال سيظل يتردد طويلاً، بعد أن تفرق دم رئيسة الوزراء الباكستانية السابقة بين العديد من المتهمين المشتبه بتورطهم في اغتيال أبرز شخصية سياسية كانت توصف بأنها "الصوت المعتدل للإصلاح الديمقراطي" في باكستان. وكانت بوتو، التي غيبها الموت الخميس عن الساحة السياسية في باكستان، تواجه الكثير من العداءات داخل بلدها، بدءاً من نظام الرئيس برويز مشرف، إلى الجماعات الدينية المتشددة، حتى أن بعض التقارير لم تستبعد دور لتنظيم "القاعدة" في اغتيالها. ولم تعلن أي جهة مسؤوليتها عن مقتل رئيسة الوزراء السابقة، إلا أن خبراء أمنيين أعربوا عن اعتقادهم بأن الجماعات المتشددة تقف وراء اغتيالها، خاصة بعد أن تلقت بوتو تهديدات سابقة من تلك الجماعات.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## Maruko

ممم

اعتقد هى الثالثة من نفس العائلة التى تُغتال بنفس الطريقة ..

كان الله في العون ..
تقبل تحياتى .

----------

